# I feel like i'm losing my mind.



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sitting here trying to show someone that the relief valve piping has to go outside the building in Californa, and I can't find the section. I am baffled.

Assist?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Found it. Water supply section 608.5


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

of all the things I lost I miss my mind the most..................


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> of all the things I lost I miss my mind the most..................


This sounds like the old adage : If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound? :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> This sounds like the old adage : If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound? :vs_laugh:


maybe............ask the bear..or the other adage..if a bear $hits in the woods does it smell...but back to your looking for stuff..that happens to me many times, I know I have what im looking for on the truck but just cant find it, I can see in my mind the box or packaging its in but just dont recall where on the truck I put it..usually after several trips out to the truck I find it..:vs_mad:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Your post reminds me of this high school song...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but back to your looking for stuff..that happens to me many times, I know I have what im looking for on the truck but just cant find it, I can see in my mind the box or packaging its in but just dont recall where on the truck I put it..usually after several trips out to the truck I find it..:vs_mad:



Since I started last year I keep my inventory in the van very low for some things I never use and today I needed a 1/2 copper adapter to 3/8 for speedways. I had only one. well the old man got double valves instead.

He wanted me to fix other old faucets, emco stuff, peerless and waltec. Geez, I don't see those anymore(50 years old)!! I did have a set of cartridges and seat for each luckily. I just don't want to haul more old stuff. the weight in the truck is adding up.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> Since I started last year I keep my inventory in the van very low for some things I never use and today I needed a 1/2 copper adapter to 3/8 for speedways. I had only one. well the old man got double valves instead.
> 
> He wanted me to fix other old faucets, emco stuff, peerless and waltec. Geez, I don't see those anymore(50 years old)!! I did have a set of cartridges and seat for each luckily. I just don't want to haul more old stuff. the weight in the truck is adding up.


Your weight comment reminds me of the guy that used to be my co-worker.

When he left, he started out with a regular chevy van one of those ugly brown striped ones from the late 70's / early 80's

He ran out of room quick in that thing, and soon moved to a broken down ambulance which he probably payed out the ear to get running.

Recently before I left my job, he had upgraded to a 28' refrigeration truck. Duallys on the back end of it and everything. I honestly am unsure how in a small town that even saves money.

You can always get a bigger truck, Tango.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

every few years I empty out my extended chevy 3500 van and start over, it seems that over time you just keep stashing stuff on the truck and weigh it down, I usually end up with several hundred pounds of assorted fittings and cut offs of pipe( steel and copper) , old controls, you name it stuck in every nook and cranny, then I just stick them in one of my storage areas till i still dont use them..lol...when I get motivated ill sort through it and much goes into the scrap pile..and then scraped for some $$$


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> You can always get a bigger truck, Tango.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


Nope, my van is perfect and got lucky to have doors on the driver side with AWD. I also don't have payments. having payments I'd be working all week just to pay for a new van.

Getting work to do old things, I'll have to eventually tell customers to pay for my time to get parts if I don't have them. All the others do it all day as their vans are bare.

My next project after the e brakes and axle bearings is to revive the AC and I know it's going to be a biatch.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sometimes I wish I didn't have a scrap pile. Using the grinder to cut the copper from brass, cutting off metal handles, dismantling faucets then waiting at the scrap yard then going to take the money in a concrete bunker outside the lot. All that for 80$. I guess it pays for a good lunch.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Sometimes I wish I didn't have a scrap pile. Using the grinder to cut the copper from brass, cutting off metal handles, dismantling faucets then waiting at the scrap yard then going to take the money in a concrete bunker outside the lot. All that for 80$. I guess it pays for a good lunch.



last time I went to the scrap yard it took about 3 hours round trip and put almost $2000.00 cash in my pocket....I only go if I can fill my van with scrap..


----------

